# Disney's Tangled



## IcySapphire (Dec 8, 2010)

Just got back from seeing this and it is awesome!

Anyone else seen it?


----------



## octobr (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes it is wonderful.

I am fairly certain that Flynn is the ancestor of El Dorado's Tulio and goes clubbing with Naveen. They have the same smile.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't even understand what is the issue with just releasing these things in the UK at the same damn time.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 8, 2010)

Verne said:


> I am fairly certain that Flynn is the ancestor of El Dorado's Tulio.


These were my thoughts exactly. And I adored the movie. Eugene Flynn was my favorite though. :]


----------



## octobr (Dec 8, 2010)

Also I was really pleasantly surprised that there were, you know, _songs._ Silly Disney, trying to advertise it like it was a MANLY MAN movie.


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 9, 2010)

The part with the lanterns and the part where they dance in the town square were my favorite parts


----------



## Aisling (Dec 11, 2010)

Verne said:


> I am fairly certain that Flynn is the ancestor of El Dorado's Tulio and goes clubbing with Naveen. They have the same smile.


This sounds like the best thing that has ever been made and I want to go see this movie now, just to see this Flynn dude.


----------



## Eloi (Dec 11, 2010)

Alraune said:


> This sounds like the best thing that has ever been made and I want to go see this movie now, just to see this Flynn dude.


How they created Flynn was the animators asked all of their female staff to get pictures of celebrities they thought were attractive, and they combined common traits of the celebrities chosen into Flynn.

And all of this is something I am not making up.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 11, 2010)

I feel so horribly shallow for this, but I really, really want to see this movie and it's just because the stills look unimaginably pretty. "Pretty" here includes the pretty man who I can easily believe was created as an average of manly attractiveness. Yes.

Alas, it doesn't look like it's coming out in Iceland until January 21st.


----------



## Pwnemon (Dec 14, 2010)

Verne said:


> Also I was really pleasantly surprised that there were, you know, _songs._ Silly Disney, trying to advertise it like it was a MANLY MAN movie.


No I almost wanted to see it ruin it Verne. That's the #1 turn off for me to Disney movies, they have to constantly break out into song for no real reason and then everyone knows the words and just _what the heck_ you could do thirty seconds of dialogue for the same point but /no/ let's waste three minutes playing a tune that will get stuck in your head and repeating lyrics in some unhumanly high soprano AND SOMEHOW EVERYONE KNOWS THE WORDS WHICH IS JUST SO FRICKING CREEPY.

/rant


----------



## octobr (Dec 14, 2010)

UM. ACTUALLY THE SONGS ARE REALLY GOOD AND MAKE SENSE IN CONTEXT. THERE ARE LIKE. FOUR, REALLY. And two of them are Mother Gothel being a really passive aggressive version of Bernadette Peters' Into the Woods witch. :B :B

Also Flynn hates singing so. 

HOW DARE DISNEY PRINCESS MOVIES HAVE SONGS :B

relevantly --> http://hellyeahtangled.tumblr.com/post/1589085211/when-will-my-life-begin-sung-by-mandy-moore


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 14, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> No I almost wanted to see it ruin it Verne. That's the #1 turn off for me to Disney movies, they have to constantly break out into song for no real reason and then everyone knows the words and just _what the heck_ you could do thirty seconds of dialogue for the same point but /no/ let's waste three minutes playing a tune that will get stuck in your head and repeating lyrics in some unhumanly high soprano AND SOMEHOW EVERYONE KNOWS THE WORDS WHICH IS JUST SO FRICKING CREEPY.
> 
> /rant


It's either a) just magic inherent to the universe that makes it happen (if Flynn explicitly hates singing, that's probably it), b) an artistic rendering of the characters' imaginations, or c) yeah, they _really_ just had a thirty-second conversation, but you're watching a movie where the conversation is restaged into a song.

Really, it's silly to let it bother you. Do you lie awake at night being creeped out because fictional characters never go to the bathroom? I mean, feel free to dislike songs in Disney movies (honestly, I did too when I was your age), but doing so because it's _not realistic_?


----------



## Lil' Purple Bird (Dec 20, 2010)

I liked _Tangled_, it was a good movie, really cute. I would have loved the songs, but unfortunately, the songs were ruined by this girl next to me (two seats next to me) who kept singing--and I stress _singing_--along with all the freakin' songs in the entire movie. So I was unable to enjoy it as much. I knew I should have moved or told her to be quiet.

But otherwise, I love the visuals and modeling, it was so beautifully done. The film's a must see even if it's just for the visuals.

Okay, two questions: a) Did the animation remind you of DreamWorks in some way? b) Who here thinks the cupid guy was both funny AND creepy at the same time?

Oh, and I swear the bald man with the hook looks like Nappa with a hook.


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 20, 2010)

I found Cupid Guy to just be creepy and weird


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 17, 2015)

Its a cute film^^ It has nice humor in it too XD Flynn's getting his nose done wrong on posters LOL

Also, i like princess films in genneral XD i may watch it again online sometime. I actually didn't see it in theaters though.


----------

